# "Calor Glacial" - nova era glaciar



## Gerofil (27 Abr 2007 às 21:08)

Madrid, Espanha – A Terra está à beira de uma nova era glacial, que congelará sua superfície quase completamente, afirma, com base em estudos científicos, o livro “Calor glacial”, apresentado na capital espanhola pelo jornalista Luís Carlos Campos. O autor, especializado em mudança climática, fundamenta sua afirmação com pesquisas de milhares de cientistas, conferências e antecedentes precisos. Entretanto, ele se contrapõe ao que afirma o Painel Intergovernamental de Mudança Climática (IPCC), organismo criado pela Organização das Nações Unidas com a participação de 2.500 cientistas de 131 países.
O IPCC afirma que o aumento do dióxido de carbono (CO²), originado pelo consumo exagerado de combustíveis fósseis, está aquecendo a terra e que, entre outras coisas, isso leva ao degelo nos pólos, o que causaria uma subida do nível do mar e com isso a inundação de grandes áreas costeiras. Campos, ao contrário, afirma que a fase inter glacial actual, que já tem 11.500 anos de existência, está em sua etapa final e seria sucedida por uma nova era do gelo. A esse respeito cita Niger Calder, ex-editor da revista New Scientist, que disse que “a ameaça de uma nova era glacial deve ser agora, junto com a guerra nuclear, a fonte mais provável de morte global e miséria para a humanidade”.
Nessa linha também apresenta opiniões de Fred Hoyle (1915-2001), o astrofísico britânico que chamou ironicamente de “Big Bang” (grande explosão) o modelo dentro da teoria da relatividade geral que descreve o desenvolvimento do Universo e de sua forma, e de seu companheiro o astrónomo Chandra Wickramsinghe, da Universidade de Cardiff, no País de Gales. A nova era glacial é “inevitável” e ela deixará “inoperantes grande parte das áreas cultivadas (...), o que levará inevitavelmente à extinção da maior parte da humanidade”, segundo estes cientistas responsáveis pela teoria da Panspermia, a qual afirma que a vida não surgiu na Terra, tendo chegado em cometas capazes de dispersar o mesmo tipo de vida.
Outro cientista, Zbigniew Jaworowski, do Laboratório Central para a Protecção Radioactiva de Varsóvia e assessor do governo dos Estados Unidos, diz que florestas, lagos, animais, cidades e toda infra-estrutura da civilização moderna “serão varridos pelo avanço do gelo (...) e será incomparavelmente mais calamitoso do que todas as profecias apocalípticas dos que sustentam a hipótese do aquecimento global”. Os motores da mudança climática – diz Campos – não seriam nem o CO² nem o buraco na camada de ozono, nem os aerossóis contaminantes que o provocam, mas a influência dos raios solares e cósmicos, que são fluxos de partículas carregados de alta energia, o que documenta com um escrito assinado por 17.800 cientistas.
Campos explicou que a Antártida é considerada pelos especialistas em clima como o barómetro do clima mundial. “Os dados indicam que há cerca de 35 anos grandes áreas da Antárctica arrefeceram, enquanto uma pequena parte da península Antártida (fora do círculo polar) derrete à velocidade vertiginosa”, afirmou. Em sua opinião, isso indica que o aquecimento não é global “e que os cientistas, ecologistas e jornalista até há poucos anos manejavam dados equivocados ou incompletos”, por exemplo, “confundindo a península antárctica com o continente antárctico”.
A teoria do buraco de ozono, que indica que as grandes emissões de CO² estão reduzindo esse gás e com isso aumentando o calor na Terra, o jornalista qualifica como “bobagem” e afirma que é “o maior erro científico da história”. Campos fundamenta essa afirmação, entre outras pesquisas, em um estudo de 2005 de John Pyle e outros cientistas da Universidade de Cambridge, na Grã-Bretanha, os quais concluíram que a redução do ozono está aumentando e se deve ao incremento de nuvens estratosféricas, e não pela contaminação. O climatologista Antón Uriarte, professor de Geografia Física da Universidade do País Basco, disse à IPS que “contra os que nos mentem, a tendência linear da temperatura na maior parte da Europa e da (região russa) Sibéria durante os meses de Inverno (Dezembro, Janeiro, Fevereiro) diminuiu nos últimos 15 anos”. Uriarte também acredita que haverá uma era glacial e, embora a inter glacial que estamos vivendo já tenha 11.500 anos diante da anterior de apenas 10 mil, “A insolação não e a mesma agora, e por isso as condições não são tão ruins”.
Por isso, disse que apostaria que ela não chegará agora, mas que pode esperar milhares de anos sem apresentar-se. Mas, quando chegar, acredita que toda a Europa se converterá em uma Sibéria e será a região mais afectada do mundo. Perguntado como os cientistas fazem para medir o tempo falando em milhares de anos, respondeu que se faz isso estudando os gelos com sondas, já que até sua cor muda de acordo com as camadas e o oxigénio do gelo indica se houve mais calor ou frio.
Domingo Jiménez Beltrán, antigo director-geral de Meio Ambiente da União Europeia e actual director da Tribuna da Água, disse à IPS que “a mudança é inquestionável, assim como o norte da Europa esfriará e que, sem dúvida, a actividade humana afecta o clima, o faz sem sentido, por exploração irracional de combustíveis fósseis que deveríamos deixar de consumir”. Também explicou que haverá mudanças, mas que não apoia a tese de Campos, mas a do aquecimento global descrito pelo IPCC. Entretanto, Campos insiste, citando o presidente da Fundação Argentina de Ecologia Científica, Eduardo Ferreyra, que escreveu que o ozono não serve como escudo da Terra contra os raios solares ultravioletas porque carece da energia quântica necessária para absorve-lo, como fazem o oxigénio e o nitrogénio.
Ferreyra afirma que “o oxigénio e o nitrogénio são os verdadeiros escudos e representam 99% da atmosfera, enquanto o ozono representa apenas três milionésimo por cento”.
Campos também se soma à opinião de Victoria Tafuri, do Observatório Nacional de Villa Ortúzar, Argentina. “Não observamos nenhuma variação nos níveis da camada de ozono nos últimos 25 anos”, afirma. A manutenção da camada de ozono, acrescenta Campos, deve-se a interesses de grandes companhias multinacionais, com a química norte-americana Dupont, e até da Administração Nacional de Aeronáutica e Espaço (NASA), que desse modo “justifica os 870 milhões de euros (US$ 1,125 mil milhões) que gastou num satélite para investigar o monstro que não existe”. Sobre isto, o cientista britânico Derek Barton (1918-1998), ganhador do Nobel de Química em 1969, havia dito que “há tanta propaganda na mídia em relação ao buraco que as pessoas ficam cépticas. Há 580 milhões de anos, o CO² era de 120 mil partes por milhão devido às explosões vulcânicas, 350 vezes superior ao nível actual, e há cerca de 438 milhões de anos era 16 maior do que agora!”.
Em declarações exclusivas a Campos, Jaworowski afirmou que “Washington usa o assunto climático como uma arma psicológica nos dois casos, tanto com o aquecimento quanto como o arrefecimento, pois são uma desculpa conveniente para que os militares demandem mais dinheiro para defender sua doce terra de liberdade de todo tipo de mal”. (IPS/Envolverde)
* * * * * * * * * * * * *
Fonte: EcoAgência


----------



## Vince (27 Abr 2007 às 23:06)

*Re: "Calor Glacial"*

Bem... pior que os malucos do aquecimento global, só mesmo os malucos do arrefecimento global. Este livro era capaz de ser interessante há uns 2 ou 3 anos atrás. Mas actualmente não há qualquer dado que contrarie o aquecimento global. Apenas as causas.



> A nova era glacial é “inevitável” e ela deixará “inoperantes grande parte das áreas cultivadas (...), o que levará inevitavelmente à extinção da maior parte da humanidade”, segundo estes cientistas responsáveis pela teoria da Panspermia, a qual afirma que a vida não surgiu na Terra, tendo chegado em cometas capazes de dispersar o mesmo tipo de vida.



Ora, que grande novidade. Que um dia a Terra terá provavelmente uma nova era glaciar, já todos sabemos ou nos atrevemos a prever. A novidade seria provar que ela chegará daqui a 100 ou 200 anos anos, em vez de 10 ou 100 mil.



> Os motores da mudança climática – diz Campos – não seriam nem o CO² nem o buraco na camada de ozono, nem os aerossóis contaminantes que o provocam, mas a influência dos raios solares e cósmicos, que são fluxos de partículas carregados de alta energia, o que documenta com um escrito assinado por 17.800 cientistas.



Confirma-se que este livro parece ter chegado ao mercado com uns bons anos de atraso. Esse tal documento supostamente assinado por milhares de cientistas foi uma petição online, The Oregon Petition, supostamente assinada por milhares de cientistas. Mas foi provado há já muitos anos que o documento foi uma fraude cometida por meia duzia de individuos a quando da discussão do tratado de Quioto pelos Estados Unidos, ainda no tempo do Clinton, em 1998.

Como é que um livro publicado agora em 2007 faz alusão a um documento provado como uma fraude, e desmontada há já 8 anos atrás ? Seguramente que não é pelo menos um livro sério.
http://www.sourcewatch.org/index.php?title=Oregon_Institute_of_Science_and_Medicine



> “Os dados indicam que há cerca de 35 anos grandes áreas da Antárctica arrefeceram, enquanto uma pequena parte da península Antártida (fora do círculo polar) derrete à velocidade vertiginosa”, afirmou. Em sua opinião, isso indica que o aquecimento não é global “e que os cientistas, ecologistas e jornalista até há poucos anos manejavam dados equivocados ou incompletos”, por exemplo, “confundindo a península antárctica com o continente antárctico”.



É verdade que a Antártida tem sido um quebra-cabeças um pouco inexplicável. Mas a Antártida é apenas um continente, sujeito a uma dinâmica da atmosfera muito específica. Além do mais nunca poderemos pôr de lado um fenónomno global ou quase global, só porque existe uma excepção nalguma região. O próprio autor do estudo, Peter Doran, publicado em 2002 pela Nature ("Study on Antarctic Climate") e que deu origem a este argumento dos "cooler's", já várias vezes tem mostrado a sua tristeza e frustração pela forma como o seu estudo tem sido mal interpretado, pois é ele próprio a afirmar que o seu estudo da Antártida não põe de forma alguma em causa o aquecimento global.
Mais uma vez, é estranho um livro levantar questões que já se discutiram há uns anos atrás...



> A teoria do buraco de ozono, que indica que as grandes emissões de CO² estão reduzindo esse gás e com isso aumentando o calor na Terra, o jornalista qualifica como “bobagem” e afirma que é “o maior erro científico da história”. Campos fundamenta essa afirmação, entre outras pesquisas, em um estudo de 2005 de John Pyle e outros cientistas da Universidade de Cambridge, na Grã-Bretanha, os quais concluíram que a redução do ozono está aumentando e se deve ao incremento de nuvens estratosféricas, e não pela contaminação



Vivemos numa época em que tudo é negado. O holocausto, a ida à Lua, o aquecimento global, o buraco do Ozono. Qualquer dia também vou escrever um livro a negar qualquer coisa. É capaz de ser rentável.



> A manutenção da camada de ozono, acrescenta Campos, deve-se a interesses de grandes companhias multinacionais, com a química norte-americana Dupont, e até da Administração Nacional de Aeronáutica e Espaço (NASA), que desse modo “justifica os 870 milhões de euros (US$ 1,125 mil milhões) que gastou num satélite para investigar o monstro que não existe”.



É estranho... e bastante no-sense... pois pelo que me lembro, há muitos anos dizia-se exactamente o mesmo, mas de sinal contrário. Que a luta contra os CFC's tinha como grandes opositores a grande e capitalista industria americana... Os americanos tem sempre as costas largas ... Aliás, isso já se começa a ler e a ver hoje novamente. Durante décadas ouviu-se dizer que era a industria americana do petróleo a poluir o mundo, a impedir as energias renováveis. Hoje em dia já se lêm imensas coisas de sinal contrário. Que o pico do petróleo é um mito americano, que a necessidade da energia nuclear ou das energias renováveis são uma invenção das grandes corporações americanas... enfim, o costume.



> Sobre isto, o cientista britânico Derek Barton (1918-1998), ganhador do Nobel de Química em 1969, havia dito que “há tanta propaganda na mídia em relação ao buraco que as pessoas ficam cépticas. Há 580 milhões de anos, o CO² era de 120 mil partes por milhão devido às explosões vulcânicas, 350 vezes superior ao nível actual, e há cerca de 438 milhões de anos era 16 maior do que agora!”.



Só este parágrafo seria o bastante para ninguém comprar tal livro.
Qual é na verdade a relevância para nós, humanos, em 2007, saber que há 580 milhões de anos o nível de CO² era muito superior ? Acrescento que há 2 ou 3 biliões de anos provavelmente não existia oxigênio... que conclusões tira o autor desse facto ?

Enfim... este livro parece ser uma espécie de novela "Morangos com Açucar" climático. .



> Em declarações exclusivas a Campos, Jaworowski afirmou que “Washington usa o assunto climático como uma arma psicológica nos dois casos, tanto com o aquecimento quanto como o arrefecimento, pois são uma desculpa conveniente para que os militares demandem mais dinheiro para defender sua doce terra de liberdade de todo tipo de mal”



Pronto, isto é finalmente uma novidade. Anti-americanismo primário, para melhorar as vendas do livro. Depois de anos a levarem as culpas pelo aquecimento global, afinal os americanos também são os responsáveis pelo arrefecimento global.

*Conclusão*
A minha conclusão é a de que o clima global tem sido uma boa desculpa para uns quantos, desde o Al Gore até a este jornalista, Luís Carlos Campos, ganharem uns belos trocos.


----------



## Rog (28 Abr 2007 às 18:33)

*Re: "Calor Glacial"*

Gostei de ler os teus comentários Vince, e concordo com a maior parte senão totalidade deles!
Este caso nos EUA começando pelo Al-Gore, está a se tornar acima de tudo político e não científico... 
Tudo o que ocorre é argumento válido para ambas as teorias, é triste é que alguns cientistas embarquem nestas ondas de esticar argumentos a seu favor...


----------



## Iceberg (29 Abr 2007 às 14:08)

*Re: "Calor Glacial"*

Tenho este livro comigo, algo sensacionalista, mas apaixonante para os defensores do Arrefecimento Global, entre os quais eu me incluo  

Escrito por Luis Carlos Campos em 2005, ele faz uma associação entre o aparente caos em que estamos mergulhados (tsunamis, extinção de espécies, alterações climáticas, terramotos, etc.) e a iminente chegada de uma era glacial.

Acontecimentos recentes como a extinção em massa das abelhas, o calor na Europa, o tremor de terra ontem no Sul de Inglaterra, o tornado em Londres, neve em Lisboa dois anos seguidos, encaixam perfeitamente nos argumentos deste ex-jornalista, que inclusivamente avança datas para a chegada da próxima glaciação, podendo já acontecer o seu início neste século.

Para ler com atenção e comentar.


----------



## Vince (29 Abr 2007 às 17:44)

*Re: "Calor Glacial"*



Iceberg disse:


> Tenho este livro comigo, algo sensacionalista, mas apaixonante para os defensores do Arrefecimento Global, entre os quais eu me incluo
> Escrito por Luis Carlos Campos em 2005, ele faz uma associação entre o aparente caos em que estamos mergulhados (tsunamis, extinção de espécies, alterações climáticas, terramotos, etc.) e a iminente chegada de uma era glacial.



Bem, ainda bem que leste. Talvez nos possas descrever um pouco o conteúdo. E bem me parecia então que o livro então já tem uns dois anitos. Faz todo o sentido perante algumas coisas descritas na notícia e que hoje se sabe que não são verdade. Quanto aos terramotos e vulcões, espero que ele no livro também não caia no erro tantas vezes repetido e desmontado de que os vulcões libertam mais CO2 que o homem.



Iceberg disse:


> Acontecimentos recentes como a extinção em massa das abelhas, o calor na Europa, o tremor de terra ontem no Sul de Inglaterra, o tornado em Londres, neve em Lisboa dois anos seguidos, encaixam perfeitamente nos argumentos deste ex-jornalista, que inclusivamente avança datas para a chegada da próxima glaciação, podendo já acontecer o seu início neste século. Para ler com atenção e comentar.



Pois... mas é essas associações que retiram credibilidade cientifica a qualquer livro. Qual é o problema com o tremor de Terra de ontem em Londres ? Nenhum, até foi fracote, há dezenas de tremores de terra todos os dias maiores que esse. 

Qual é o problema com o tornado em Londres ? Nenhum. A única novidade é que foi numa área urbana. Tal como nós já tivemos um, em 1954, em Castelo Branco, e teremos outros no futuro, pois as áreas urbanas são cada vez maiores. Perfeitamente normal. A ocorrência de tornados na Europa é vulgar. Para grande surpresa de muitos, é sabido que em termos de área de país vs ocorrências, há mais tornados no Reino Unido e na Holanda do que nos EUA. Só num dia, em 23 Novembro de 1981, uma frente provocou 105 tornados no Reino Unido. 
Associam-se os tornados aos EUA porque neste país eles são mais fortes e destruidores, na Europa raramente passam do F3. Portanto, um tornado como o de Lonfres nada tem de excepcional.

Sobre a glaciação, quais são as razões que ele fala no livro ? A quebra da corrente do Golfo ?


----------



## Fil (29 Abr 2007 às 23:19)

*Re: "Calor Glacial"*

Pois é, todos esses acontecimentos que parecem corroborar um possivel arrefecimento global não passam de fenómenos localizados e temporalmente muito curtos. Numa escala climática, se é que isso existe, meia hora a nevar em Lisboa não é nada. Quando vier um novo Fevereiro de 1956, aí talvez mude de opinião, até lá venham as sucessivas ondas e records de calor.


----------

